# Southern Ohio



## heathens

Some tiny blacks were found in southern ohio on February 24th. Just a heads up. This warm weather is going to knock everything out of wack.


----------



## pamorelsxs

Please do tell where you saw this? Any proof -- pic with date on receipt or newspaper?? I imagine it's possible as micro-climates can make all the difference. I'm in PA and don't want to get too excited just yet! :wink:


----------



## heathens

Picture, but no date on it. Friends family who's land we hunt on found them, they wouldnt lie to us. The day they found them it was 78 degrees out. Ross county, Ohio. We have been experiencing crazy weather in Ohio, shattering record highs for the last month. Trees are budding out weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## pamorelsxs

Thanks heathens! It is a crazy year already with the unseasonable warmth. Experiencing the same thing here in SW PA. Checked to see where Ross County is; just a bit south of Franklin County. My MIL lives there so an early trip may be in order. Getting to know the state parks in her area. Some nice metro parks but their rules prohibit mushroom picking.


----------



## heathens

They were found in southern part of Ross county, about two hours south of Columbus. I actually live just east of Columbus. Yea metro parks are a no go unfortunately. I havent heard anything else since then. Still about a couple of weeks from when we usually start finding them.


----------



## pamorelsxs

The start of this weekend's cold front (and for the next week) is definitely gonna slow things down . . .


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video]


----------



## pamorelsxs

@ heathens -- March 5th find reported in Lancaster, OH -- pretty close to you if east of Columbus?? Seems KY is finding them more consistently . . .


----------



## heathens

Yep Lancaster is pretty close, a little south of me. This cold spell we are in right now should slow everything down (hopefully!).


----------



## thunter

I wish that were good news. This winter/spring is a reflection of what went wrong last year, worst year by far I've had in a long time. Never good to start finding shrooms in march. Been my experience, once the blacks get started and an extended cold spell hits, they won't fruit worth a darn, even after it warms back up....gonna keep my fingers crossed for south central ohio.


----------



## ricard76

thunter, I hope you are wrong about your prediction but I too am concerned and have in the past seen the ill effects of finding morels too early. However, I think those seasons were a bust because we incurred higher than normal temps that blew the ground temps right through the range needed to fruit the morels. I found 25 blacks in north central and central KY 3/3-3/10/17 which is 13 days earlier than I have ever found them in 27 years of hunting. Let's hope our gut feelings are wrong.


----------



## jacktherooster

I concur, ricard76. I live in northeastern Kentucky and I've found mushrooms in March, in an inch of snow, with overnight temps falling below freezing without any apparent effect to the mushrooms as I watched them grow from 1/4" to maturity. I've hunted morels for 38 years and my personal experience is it's the unseasonable upper 70's and 80's that I've found to shut off the morels wherever I've hunted in Ohio, Indiana, and Kentucky. As long as it's been a cool and wet March/April, without any upper 70's and 80's, I've found morels.


----------



## darthvader55

this is the darth vader in Amanda,ohio just 9 miles west of Lancaster,ohio and about 15 miles north of ross county.nothing in my woods yet. and has been 75-76 deg out last two or three days now.i think we will get a year like last year,warm then cold.did not find them last year,and it has been hard on my apple trees two years in a row.GOOD LUCK. 3/26/2017


----------



## thunter

The best seasons for blacks are the one's that take their time to heat up for sure. The longer the ground temps can stay in that range at which they will fruit, the better and too much heat too soon will cut it short. I know blacks can handle the cold. I have marked shrooms and re-visited after a week of temps that were dropping into the 30's at night and they pushed on through it. Growth is very slow when it gets that cold, but they can manage it, but just like heat can put a stop to fruiting, so can severe cold temps after blacks have gotten started. Blacks can handle the cold, but when the temps drop out of the bottom of that range, for an extended period of time, like it did last season, it doesn't do any good either. Last year mid to late march warmed up enough to get things started and the first two, maybe even three weeks of april brought terribly cold weather. When it finally warmed back up, it was too little, too late. That's why I was concerned to see reports of blacks being spotted so soon, because we had a handful of nights in the 20's following that. Wasn't a long stretch of cold like last season, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and the 10 day looks very good coming up.


----------



## jharrisbrand

I'm from the Cincinnati area, close to the KY border. No luck in 4 locations I've walked over the last few weeks. KY is finding a lot of blacks, and oysters. Hoping to get out today and have a look. I'm originally from northern OH, Lake Erie. This is my first year hunting this area. No one around here seems to even have heard of mushroom hunting. So, it's all new territory for me to be searching.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

jharrisbrand, I'm in the Cincinnati area too. I wasted a lot of time looking for morels around here. This area is very different from the surrounding counties. Shrooms can pop 2 weeks before or 2 weeks after our neighbors. My best success has been in low lying areas, near creek beds. Look for Sycamores and big Elms. I know it's easier said than done, but I suggest getting to know someone with land. There are a lot of small farms and orchards around with woods. There are several state properties within an hour of Cinci in KY, IN and Ohio. I know that Caesar Creek and East Fork Lake have morels, and Southern Indiana can be a gold mine.

Welcome to the area, and good luck out there!


----------



## jharrisbrand

Thanks so much for the help! I rummaged about the woods on the outskirts of the Cincinnati Nature Preserve today. No luck. Ill be checking out some of your suggestions-thanks!


----------



## ant

The state has closed Morel hunting this year due to 2 horrible years.So they feel they need more years to recuperate.This may be in effect for the foreseeable future.


----------



## dcohio

Found a couple in SW Ohio yesterday. Forgot to post.


----------



## SjB

Went out this morning. Only found one . . . but it was a beauty!










Got lots of looks, driving home, Ha!


----------



## SjB

Oh . . . yea . . . April Fools! Ha.


----------



## dcohio

Then these today. No April fools either.


----------



## SjB

dcohio said:


> Then these today. No April fools either.


Hey! Thanks for calling my bluff!

Maybe I'll get out tomorrow.


----------



## mrtony

dcohio said:


> Then these today. No April fools either.


----------



## mrtony

Awesome find dcohio. where are you located?


----------



## stingray6724

pamorelsxs said:


> Please do tell where you saw this? Any proof -- pic with date on receipt or newspaper?? I imagine it's possible as micro-climates can make all the difference. I'm in PA and don't want to get too excited just yet! :wink:


I found 6 blacks yesterday in Licking County Ohio. None very big.


----------



## krisnl

Found 24 blacks in south east Ohio today


----------



## susan bernhard

ant said:


> The state has closed Morel hunting this year due to 2 horrible years.So they feel they need more years to recuperate.This may be in effect for the foreseeable future.


I hope they never try something like that


----------



## krisnl

There doing pretty good found more this morning hoping this cold front stays away


----------



## thunter1

Hit one of my sure fire areas to have a look. Spotted one lone black . I was not expecting to bring home a mess, but i did expect to see some getting started. The woods are not very far along in my area of Hocking Co.,...cant really see the green on the Tulip trees yet and ground cover is barely getting started. I did see quite a few Devils Urns, so that was encouraging. Still too early and that's alrite in my book. I wouldn't mind it staying on the cool side for while yet. I should give it another week at least before hitting the woods again.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Found one tiny black in my woods yesterday


----------



## thunter1

That's a tulip morel, valley maker....usually don't see those until blacks are well on their way to maturity.


----------



## SjB

Found two today in Franklin County/Columbus area.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

ksu_shroomer said:


> Nice find, valleymaker!
> imho, that's a baby 'gray' or premature yellow, not a black.


Thanks, I'm new to morels. How big should I let it get before I pick it? I'm hoping more come up around it.

I'm in Clermont County if anyone is wondering, Bethel Area


----------



## trextrev

I found these along with half a dozen others over the course of the week. Left most to grow. Picked these only because they were on a deer path and one had already been hit. I went today and they are all growing slowly. Found another six. We shall see how they look come Friday. This cold snap might hurry my early spot.


----------



## ClintW

jharrisbrand said:


> I'm from the Cincinnati area, close to the KY border. No luck in 4 locations I've walked over the last few weeks. KY is finding a lot of blacks, and oysters. Hoping to get out today and have a look. I'm originally from northern OH, Lake Erie. This is my first year hunting this area. No one around here seems to even have heard of mushroom hunting. So, it's all new territory for me to be searching.


I am from the cincy area also now and have looked for a week a few times with nothing in my early black spots and only a few oysters . Hoping it's going to be a normal year as temps seem to be back to gradual incline. No one here knows of morels and makes for easy pickings for those of us that do


----------



## telemark

I was out for half a day Sunday with no luck. Checked all my regular spots, but only found a few false morels (Gyromitra). Montgomery County, north of Dayton.


----------



## Armyman1975

Found 5 today ! Very small but happy they're here !


----------



## trextrev

Armyman where abouts are you?


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Found another little one last night around the same spot, hoping this warm weather today will make more pop up.

How big should I let these get before I pick them? Looks like we might get some cooler weather Friday.


----------



## trextrev

Where abouts are you in southern Ohio?


----------



## jharrisbrand

sayvalleymaker said:


> Found another little one last night around the same spot, hoping this warm weather today will make more pop up.
> 
> How big should I let these get before I pick them? Looks like we might get some cooler weather Friday.



I'm new to the cincy area-moved here last year. Been hunting morels for almost 12 years back home. This is my first year here, and I am struggling. I'm also in Clermont County! Mind sharing what areas you're finding these? I've been to the nature center, east fork lake, looked in all terrain id search back home-and I can't find a darn one! 

Went out yesterday for around 4 hours-Nature center, almond creek beds and wooded areas. Today I spent 3 1/2 hours at East Fork in suggested area of trails called "apple blossom" nothing. I'm becoming a little frustrated, ha.


----------



## trextrev

jharrisbrand said:


> I'm new to the cincy area-moved here last year. Been hunting morels for almost 12 years back home. This is my first year here, and I am struggling. I'm also in Clermont County! Mind sharing what areas you're finding these? I've been to the nature center, east fork lake, looked in all terrain id search back home-and I can't find a darn one!
> 
> Went out yesterday for around 4 hours-Nature center, almond creek beds and wooded areas. Today I spent 3 1/2 hours at East Fork in suggested area of trails called "apple blossom" nothing. I'm becoming a little frustrated, ha.


Don't feel bad it's early. Pretty flat there if I rememeber right, but south facing hills and if no hills look for areas that get the most sun. Right now that's where the early ones will be. Then pay attention to the overall look of the woods, look for those areas that are greening up faster than everywhere else and has a little more ground vegetation poping.


----------



## L.M.

We hunted yesterday in Brush Creek State Forest in Adams County, near Peebles. Approx. GPS coordinates are: 39'01"28.68 N - 83'20'29.50 W and 83'19"55.02 

I hunted the low areas along creeks and my friends hunted up high on the flat parts of hills. My friends found nine small black morels, each about an inch tall. This is the first they found this year.

This is the second time I looked along the creeks. I found nothing both times. I just seems too early because it hasn't started to "green up" in the lower areas. Typical spring wildflowers were out, but not proliferous. I think we're a week early in this area.


----------



## L.M.

We hunted yesterday in Brush Creek State Forest in Adams County, near Peebles. Approx. GPS coordinates are: 39'01"28.68 N - 83'20'29.50 W and 83'19"55.02 

I hunted the low areas along creeks and my friends hunted up high on the flat parts of hills. My friends found nine small black morels, each about an inch tall. This is the first they found this year.

This is the second time I looked along the creeks. I found nothing both times. I just seems too early because it hasn't started to "green up" in the lower areas. Typical spring wildflowers were out, but not proliferous. I think we're a week early in this area.


----------



## trextrev

It is a bummer with this cold snap, slowing things down. Hopefully my early spot keeps progressing. Picked six that I have let grow and found two new ones.


----------



## L.M.

Yes, it's a bit early. Give it another week. 

Where are you located?


----------



## trextrev

L.M. said:


> Yes, it's a bit early. Give it another week.
> 
> Where are you located?


 If you mean me I am located in Athens county.


----------



## bigelk

Anyone finding any around Licking County? I haven't hit any of my spots yet, and was just wondering. Seems like a couple good sunny days might do the trick.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

trextrev said:


> Where abouts are you in southern Ohio?


Bethel


----------



## krisnl

My husband found 6 white morels this morning so bummed I was not there and now it's snowing.


----------



## krisnl

krisnl said:


> There doing pretty good found more this morning hoping this cold front stays away





krisnl said:


> There doing pretty good found more this morning hoping this cold front stays away


----------



## mushhound

sayvalleymaker said:


> Found another little one last night around the same spot, hoping this warm weather today will make more pop up.
> 
> How big should I let these get before I pick them? Looks like we might get some cooler weather Friday.


I PICK THEM WHEN I FIND THEM IT MITT NOT BE THERE WHEN YOU COME BACK, THINGS WILL EAT THEM.


----------



## dcohio

mrtony said:


> Awesome find dcohio. where are you located?


Preble County. This spot usually produces a tad early each year. Funny thing is I've NEVER found a yellow or gray around this patch, only blacks.


----------



## dcohio

Today's finds.


----------



## jdk32581

Dcohio 

What type of trees/terrain where you find your blacks?


----------



## jcstamp

The boards are extremely quiet on such a nice day......too quiet. Need to get in the woods asap. Gotta be popping.


----------



## thunter1

Nice dc, I rarely find yellows where I find blacks. Gonna hit it early this week, with any luck ill have a better trip than I did on my first hike this past monday.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Found 3 more today on my property, all yellows. I Haven't found any this year that were decent size though. Most were to small to pick.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Hope we have more days like today!


----------



## L.M.

Found these in Adams County in Brush Creek Forest near Locust Grove/Peebles. They were at the base of a sycamore tree in dry leaf litter and patchy grass, in near-full sunlight.


----------



## David Miller

Found these two today early this morning, going back after lunch. I'm in Lancaster Ohio hoping weather stays warm with rain .


----------



## shroomin dave

Found these in honey hole 2...outside Lancaster!!!!


----------



## thunter1

Nice....those are some beauties dave, I'm jealous.
I hope to be frying some up tomorrow night


----------



## shroomin dave

Thanks thunter1....my wife and I had a big samich' tonight....nothing better than fresh shrooms'


----------



## thunter1

Not much for my efforts today.... half dozen. Areas i checked today have been good to me in past, but if they are not up any better than they are now, I don't see em producing any better than last season, which was horrible in my area for black sponge.
Have enough for a taste anyway


----------



## trextrev

I remember this site being way more active! What happened? Anyways I found about a dozen small greys yesterday in Athens county and almost poked my eye out with a stick. Greys were getting dry and one that I had left before the cold snap faired about as well as I thought it would(not very) rain yesterday should help but no rain the next five days. It could be over before it ever really started!


----------



## thunter1

Used to be everyone posted finds/pics under one thread....now threads are started for every corner of state + south +central etc, lol....I liked it better when it was all pretty much under one thread, took some scrolling to get thru it all, but no jumping around.


----------



## Shroompy

Have been searching many hours and finally found this in my backyard this afternoon!


----------



## dcohio

jdk32581 said:


> Dcohio
> 
> What type of trees/terrain where you find your blacks?


Open hardwoods, soft soil with leave cover. As for the type of trees, I'm not sure. Everytime i try to compare bark online, they all look the same to me.


----------



## dcohio

Went out to a property that i deer hunt yesterday, never really checked it for mushrooms before... found about 15 blacks, mostly dried up and falling over. Guess i have 2 places to check early next season.


----------



## VKken212

thunter1 said:


> Hit one of my sure fire areas to have a look. Spotted one lone black . I was not expecting to bring home a mess, but i did expect to see some getting started. The woods are not very far along in my area of Hocking Co.,...cant really see the green on the Tulip trees yet and ground cover is barely getting started. I did see quite a few Devils Urns, so that was encouraging. Still too early and that's alrite in my book. I wouldn't mind it staying on the cool side for while yet. I should give it another week at least before hitting the woods again.
> 
> View attachment 106


Thank you for the scale to photo.


----------



## shroomin dave

Went to Lancaster friday ...found about 30 small grays....all fresh...size around 1-2inches


----------



## carving

we need rain then it will be on like donkey kong


----------



## carving

ant said:


> The state has closed Morel hunting this year due to 2 horrible years.So they feel they need more years to recuperate.This may be in effect for the foreseeable future.


that's why I wear camo!


----------



## thunter1

todays finds....


----------



## Chipdipchris2

Anyone in Cincinnati? I've been searching for Morels in Cincinnati for a few years and haven't found anything. I've even tried a few surrounding parks like East Fork Lake with no success, it seems like honeysuckle and ground ivy is everywhere. Can anyone point me in the right direction, any suggestions?


----------



## Steve 2298

Clermont county today one dead elm 20 monsters.


----------



## trextrev

30 in Athens county


----------



## jpfootball57

Found 5 yellows under old oak tree today in brown co. Northwest slope


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Chipdipchris2 said:


> Anyone in Cincinnati? I've been searching for Morels in Cincinnati for a few years and haven't found anything. I've even tried a few surrounding parks like East Fork Lake with no success, it seems like honeysuckle and ground ivy is everywhere. Can anyone point me in the right direction, any suggestions?


I found one at east fork last year, the biggest issue is a ton of people are going there and doing the same thing. If you look at east fork be prepared to hike pretty far, look on google maps and look for a spot that's away from trails/roads. Check the East Side of Elem trees. Good Luck!


----------



## jcstamp

Found these yellows in Butler County today. All in brushy area along Creek flood bed. Mixed elm and sycamore trees.


----------



## edgemre

About 80 yellows (2.5lbs) today in Greene county. Found in Creek bottoms, All around elms.


----------



## jpfootball57

Found some nice yellows in brown county today. A mix of ash, elm, and sycamore


----------



## krisnl

Went out for an hour with husband this morning decent find in Guernsey county


----------



## edgemre

Found around 20 yellows around a dead elm. A lot were fairly dry. About 30-40 more were there but were completely dried out.


----------



## heathens

edgemre said:


> Found around 20 yellows around a dead elm. A lot were fairly dry. About 30-40 more were there but were completely dried out.
> View attachment 848
> View attachment 849


What county edgemre?


----------



## edgemre

heathens said:


> What county edgemre?


Greene county. Have had more luck south of Dayton, but these were a bit north.


----------



## Shroompy

I found 3 more in my wooded backyard in Greene. I'm thinking morel omelette in the AM before I hit it!


----------



## trextrev

Found a couple this morning


----------



## krisnl

Honey hole with my honey today the pics don't do them justice the size of them are amazing


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Found a strange one last night, never seen this before.


----------



## Chipdipchris2

Is the season still going strong or is it over?


----------



## edgemre

I have not found anything for the past few days in Greene Co. Not much rain at all and the woods I have been looking in are all dry. Ones I have found most recently have been large yellows, which seems to point towards it being over. But I have only hunted for a few years, so maybe someone else has some other insight?


----------



## Robertou812

In Noble Co. the blonds are up and starting to dry out.


----------



## Robertou812

In Noble Co. the blonds are up and starting to dry out. My bud Charles holding the harvest, right in the middle of trail cutting spotted one ..............that was it for cutting trails!


----------

